# Free (Almost) Seeds Are Back XIII



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As the title says, this will be the 13th year of my sharing interesting varieties with the rest of my gardening family here. Began in the old Countryside forum and carried of onto HT. Started with trial packets from Jung's being included. Those are supposed to only be for purchases, it's always been a nice gesture to allow me to include them in my offers. This year it's Martino's Roma tomato and Tudor zinnia. 

Most know how it works so I'll try to be as brief as possible. Offer was always free when it only involved postage and a plain envelope. Most recipients at least sent back postage so it was never a big loss. When beans were included, costs went up but conditions still the same. If the minimum is requested and one doesn't want to send something back, no problem as the next person may cover you. My costs at the moment will be 25Â¢ for #000 bubble envelope, $2.07 postage, and 1Â¢ each for plastic ziplocks. (Postage is due to increase in several weeks.) If no beans are requested, my costs are only First Class plus 1Â¢ per variety for the ziplocks. 

Never have asked for money or set a price. Since we are all one big homesteading family, I've received just about anything which may be produced in a homestead kitchen. Jams, jellies, relishes, and about anything which may be pickled or preserved including sauerkraut. There's been at least 4 different types of jerky. I drink tea and wife drinks coffee so we've enjoyed a lot of those. There's even been rocks for my 50-gallon aquarium! Postage has made sending canned goods a more expensive in past few years so what used to come in pints now comes in half-pints. Doesn't matter as everything is appreciated.

The basic offer is 4 tomato varieties and 3 bean varieties. Beans are about an ounce and that's what I can pack into a #000 bubble envelope and send at the current $2.07 rate for 3 ounces. If you see 6 varieties of tomatoes and 4 beans, it's going to cost me more time and postage so bear that in mind. Most who request more than the minimum usually try to cover the expenses so it's never been a problem. 

Here's the list of tomatoes available. I've broken them down into what I call salad and main crop, cherry, and Campbell's. The first include a lot which are not big slicers but everything from 2" salad to sauce to big oxhearts. There will usually be a minimum of 20 seeds per packet. For information on most varieties, Tatiana Kouchnareva maintains quite a database. She doesn't have all of them since many are first time to be grown in this country or previously were only in seed banks. Thus they will be first introduced to our tomato fanatics via this offer. 

http://t.tatianastomatobase.com:88/wiki/Category:Tomato_Variety_List 



Main crop, salad to slicers

ABC Potato Leaf
Big Cheef
Big Ray's Argentine Paste
Black Icicle
Black Roma
Black Yum Yum
Blonde Boar
Brazilian Paste
Captain Lucky
Champ Martin
Cooper's Special
Crnkovic Gold
Djena Lee's Golden Girl
German
Gezahnte
Golden Cherokee
Grandpa Cock's Plume
Haley's Purple Comet
Heinz 1409
Heinz 1630
Heinz 2990
Huang Se Cheih
Ispolin
Italian Gold
Jerusalem
King of Siberia
Large Raste
Lee's Sweet
Livingston's Golden Queen
Livingston's Main Crop Pink
McKinley
Malcolm Lincoln
Marmande Garnier Rouge
New Zealand Paste
Olena Ukrainian
Orange Icicle
Paquebot Roma
Purple Riders
Purple Smudge
Romanian Oxheart
Rose d'Eauze
Russian Big Roma
Sahalin
SC2121
Schiavone Italian Paste
Summer Sunrise
Tegucigalpa
Wisconsin 55 Gold
Yellow Ruffled


Cherry types

Blondkopchen
Costa Rica
Galina's Yellow Cherry
Komohana
Lollipop
Marizol Magic
Pearly Pink
Tomadose des Comores
Vesuvio


Campbell's 

Campbell's
Campbell 19
Campbell 22
Campbell 24
Campbell 31
Campbell 33
Campbell 37
Campbell 119
Campbell 222
Campbell 1327
C1943
G10132
Ontario


Note on some varieties. SC2121 is from Turkey. Summer Sunrise is not the dwarf but an old field type. Campbell's without a number is a separate variety.

Beans may be a problem due to low stock on hand. Decision was made to list what is on hand and if I run out, I should be able to offer a decent substitute.

Bush, snap

Blue Lake 156
Brittle Wax
Carson
Contender
Gold Mine
Pencil Pod Wax
Red Valentine
Roma II
Tanya's Pink Pod
Tendergreen
Top Crop
Ukrainian Comrades


Pole, snap

Annette's Italian
Blauhilde
Blue Greasy
Case Knife
Cherokee Trail of Tears
Earl Thompson Greasy
Gold of Bacau
Jesse Taylor
Kentucky Wonder Wax
Logan Giant
Maria
Njano
Poamoho
Purple Pod
Sultan's Golden Crescent
Sultan's Green Crescent
Tennessee Greasy


Bush, dry

Belizean Red
Brown Dutch
Coco Rubico
French Horticultural
King of the Early
Lina Cisco's Bird Egg
Marrow Fat
Piros Feher
Orca
Red Kidney
Soldier
Stop
Speckled Bay
Tiger Eye
Tongue of Fire
Vermont Cranberry
Yellow Eye


Pole, dry

Good Mother Stallard
Lohrey's Special
Speckled Cranberry
Tanzanian Gray
Tarheel (White)
Tarheel (Black)
True Red Cranberry


Cowpea, bush and pole

21 Pea (P)
Kunde (B)
Pinkeye Purple Hull (B)
Whippoorwill (B)


Lima/Butterbean, bush and pole

Black Butterbean (B)
Dixie Speckled (B)
Goforth's Butterbean (P)
Pennsylvania Dutch Red (B)
White Willow Leaf (P)


Runners, pole

Insuk's Wang Kong
Sadie's Horse Bean


Miscellaneous

Black Tepary
Black Turtle
Blue Speckled Tepary
Spotted Turtle


Then there's special things only available here.

7-Top Turnip
Amaranth, Callaloo
Amaranth, Mchicha
Eastham Turnip
Montreal Melon
Peppadew Pepper
Ukrainian Pepper
Yellow Collard


Now the important part, how to get the seeds. Only one way and that is via e-mail to [email protected] with Seeds or similar in subject line. What's needed is name, address, and what you want. It's that simple. Don't rely on me to remember your address from last year. Please don't ask me to make the choice for you as history shows that I never hear from them again to know if they liked my choices or not. 

I do not place restrictions on non-HT members and have never asked for the HT name. That's why I do not insist on only PM. There are some scarce varieties which come up in a Bing or Google search and this allows non-members to also share. Normal procedure is for me to reply to message when the seeds are in the mail but nothing guaranteed with the Internet. I'll know after a week or so if I have to ask the server to loosen the spam filter. 

Due to postage costs, no more beans to Canada but everything else can go. Flat letter is currently $1.10 so all but beans can go that way. Two ounces is $6.55, and 3 is $7.45. No beans are worth that much!

And finally, offer will close sometime in early April. It will be when thread is closed.

Happy gardening!

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks so much!!! I've been looking forward to this since last year.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

On "nightshift"? :yawn:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mamagoose said:


> On "nightshift"? :yawn:


Actually, started it at 10:30 and figured 2 hours to get it done. First part and tomatoes were easy. Beans were all over the place and some still out in the shed and awaiting threshing. Had to make certain that I had enough.

Starting out about the same as usual. Two didn't supply an address with first message. Most are repeat requesters. It also looks like there's been a bit of research as the tomato choices have been mostly the best available in their class. 

Martin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Ah, the sound of Spring on it's way -- I always figure when Martin offers his seeds, sunshine and warmth are not far off!

Sending a request -- Thanks, Martin.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

All requests received through noon today have gone out and each person notified. If anyone sent an e-mail and didn't get a response, let me know via PM and I'll have the spam filter lightened up.

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, is it that time again already?? I have been waiting to set up my cold frames but figure as soon as I do, we'll get a huge blizzard.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Wooop! I got 'em already, thank you Martin! Will be sending off a nice little package for you. Uhmmm, are you married? (helps me with the care package, not that I'm hitting on you, hee hee)......


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

YIPEE got my seeds today. Now tomorrow I will go "Martin" shopping for a goody box. 
Thanks again Martin


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

PM sent! Thank you so much for the seed offer!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Martin, are you still growing Apricot Brandywine? They were among the first seeds I got from you a few years ago, & remain my favorite. THE best tasting tomato I have ever found! :rock: This is the biggest tomato I have ever grown, let alone SEEN!! I picked it a bit early as a bad Kansas storm was coming in -- 

Bet you can guess which one it is...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Keep saving seed from that Apricot Brandywine. Nobody is certain where it came from or who made the cross but it's a great one. I wasn't certain of how stable it was since there was difference in fruit size when I grew it out. Only saved seeds from the largest and that's what everyone else has reported since. 

My policy is to just grow a variety once unless it's something really popular and I'm one of few who has it. Used to link to previous offers but it's quite time-consuming to look for older seeds. Still fill such requests if someone takes the time to find something they really want via Bing or Google. In all, close to 500 available overall. Kicker is that I've also got about that many waiting to be grown for the first time. Already have received 55 new ones in the past month and more coming. Need more ground and a lot more years!

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Yay!! My seeds just showed up. Now if spring would just get here.

Thanks Martin

-Doug-


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

A beautiful package of beautiful seeds has arrived - thank you very much! A return package will be on the way shortly.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Martin! I got my seeds yesterday.

I was wondering about the round stamp. I didn't know you could use it in the U.S. - I thought it was for international mail, or does that mean anywhere?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

freegal said:


> Thanks Martin! I got my seeds yesterday.
> 
> I was wondering about the round stamp. I didn't know you could use it in the U.S. - I thought it was for international mail, or does that mean anywhere?


When the first non-denominated stamps came out, the Universal Postal Union rules still insisted upon all international mail bear postage with a denomination. Many countries had postage rates increasing at such a pace that they had trouble to keep printing more to make up the difference. A number of them had International Letter or similar already in the 1980s. This is our first time for the US with such a stamp. Our A thru D stamps (15Â¢, 18Â¢, 20Â¢, and 22Â¢) technically were not to be used for foreign mail. Not certain of the year when all non-denominated stamps were granted unrestricted use but it included everything from 1975 Christmas stamps to present Forever stamps.

Anyway, the Global stamp presently is $1.10. It is designated Global Forever so as to be whatever the rate is at the time it is used. I was using $1 stamps last year as a base and then add on. Thought that it would be a little more unique using the Global stamp. Worked out better by reaching the $2.07 rate with only 5 stamps. Especially since I had a glut of 29Â¢ stamps on hand. 

Additional: Just checked to see what these packets will cost after 26 Jan and it will be $2.32, a 25Â¢ increase. Ouch! Global stamp will be $1.15.

Martin


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Just sent an email Martin.
Thank you again for the great offer.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sent an email yesterday Martin. 

People still have another week before prices go up, so I guess get your "orders" in to Paquebot before next Saturday, so he can send them out at the cheaper rate.

Thanks for doing this yet again!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Aaaw man.
I was Soooo thrilled last year as I was the first order in (I think)
Somehow I missed this thread until now.

But I am looking forward to perusing the list..
Thank you once again!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Howdy, Martin! Thanks so much for making your wonderful offer again! Missed the post until today, so will quickly get something figured out and thank you again!

Jan in Co


----------



## Booberry85 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Martin,

Thank you so much for offering your seeds again. Your selection always amazes me!

Becky


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Seeds arrived today. Thank you very much, Martin.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

My seeds arrived today too Martin. Thank you.

Reimbursement will be on it's way tomorrow.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Having had to purchase some seeds from Jung's today for 2 members, thought maybe I can be even more helpful by offering here to obtain any of their packets at catalog price. If there's a particular vegetable or flower that you want but don't want to pay the minimum $5.95 S&H, I can get them. Definitely would need your HT name before spending $5-$10 on someone whom I've never dealt with before. 

Martin


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Just mailed your Thanks package out today. :goodjob: Now to wait until I can plant these!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my package! Very excited to try out some different tomato varieties!


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

Seeds came today! Thanks a bunch Martin. Wish me luck.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Got my seeds a couple of days ago. Thanks again for your generosity, both in seeds and your time!
Love the stamps and I'm not even a collector.


----------



## Booberry85 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Martin,

I received the seeds just today. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you. I have a few things set aside for you and the Mrs. I'll probably get to the PO Wednesday or Thursday.

Becky


----------



## Foxy (Oct 13, 2009)

My seeds arrived on Saturday! 
I'll be sending your package as soon as it warms up a bit as it may freeze and break.
Thank you!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I think that everone is too busy staying warm than requesting seeds. Only 3 requests since Friday and two were new to the system. Incoming is good except that my wife was ahead of me for awhile in what we can use. There was twice as much coffee than tea but I pulled ahead of her yesterday. Got at least a pound of fudge, 3 different kinds. Jellies, jams, and honey are readily shared but that fudge is all mine! 

Martin


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Fudge! Finally, a gift I can make you that I know you'll enjoy to the fullest. Are you partial to peanut butter fudge, dark chocolate, milk chocolate, mint??? Let me know what your favorites are and I'll start making candy.  

Will be sending you an e-mail after I research the tomato varieties. Thanks for making your seeds available to us for another year, Martin. I look forward to growing some new varieties this year after having to skip last year's offering. :sing:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Fudge! Finally, a gift I can make you that I know you'll enjoy to the fullest. Are you partial to peanut butter fudge, dark chocolate, milk chocolate, mint??? Let me know what your favorites are and I'll start making candy.
> 
> Will be sending you an e-mail after I research the tomato varieties. Thanks for making your seeds available to us for another year, Martin. I look forward to growing some new varieties this year after having to skip last year's offering. :sing:


Not partial to any specific fudge. The package I got has peanut butter and two different chocolate. Also was way over a pound, I've eaten about a third and still have more than my one-pound postal scale will register. I don't really need the calories but will use the cold weather as an excuse to forget that.

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

My seeds came Saturday, sorry been so busy w/ the kids & the flu to post! Thanks again, so excited for the new mater-babies!! :sing: I think everyone is just too cold to get spring fever quite yet, maybe!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Your offer is the highlight of winter, Martin. I am really looking forward to getting the seeds. You are wonderful!


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my seeds today! That was fast work thanks so much


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Thank you for the seeds! They arrived safely.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ajaxlucy said:


> Your offer is the highlight of winter, Martin. I am really looking forward to getting the seeds. You are wonderful!


Whoa! If you haven't gotten them by now, we may both begin to worry since they were sent 21 Jan, 10 days ago. The maximum should have landed them in your hands on the 25th. Not happy! 




bluesail2681 said:


> Got my seeds today! That was fast work thanks so much





bugstabber said:


> Thank you for the seeds! They arrived safely.


Seeds to both of you made good time as I would have figured one more day. The PO handling of my mail does often cut a day off but not always. 

From now through the end of this offer, anyone who just requests tomato seeds is going to have fun looking at the stamps. There will be either 11 or 12 on a large envelope. Ten 4s and a 9 or eleven 4s and a 5 to make the 49Â¢ rate. Never 2 alike.

Martin


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

No, I haven't gotten the seeds yet, but our post office can be really slow. I'll let you know if I still haven't received them next week.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ajaxlucy said:


> No, I haven't gotten the seeds yet, but our post office can be really slow. I'll let you know if I still haven't received them next week.


Got them back today "No Such Number". I think that the abbreviation "N" for North didn't register on the scanner since that is a strange address. Looked you up on White Pages and it was right. Turned them back around and headed them your way with the ZIP+4 code this time. If you don't see them Thursday down there, then we'll know that something is messed up in the system.

Martin


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Martin
I just sent off a box for you today. Post office said you should receive it this Friday. 
Thank you so much


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Going to be hard to beat what we think is the best so far. Box with 6 Â½-pint jars of jellies and jams. Stepson was here at the time and almost gave him one before realizing that each was a different berry or combination. Something told me to stock up on peanut butter a couple weeks ago when HyVee had it on sale. Now well-set for peanut butter & jelly sandwiches for awhile!

Martin


----------



## Foxy (Oct 13, 2009)

Martin
Finally got to town to ship your package...you'll probably get it on Monday.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

rjayne said:


> Martin
> I just sent off a box for you today. Post office said you should receive it this Friday.
> Thank you so much


Got it! Thought that it was going to be my supper as wife was late getting home from visiting a friend. For those wondering what it is, it's Chex Mix but with a Fiddle Faddle sweet coating. After reserving my share of a bag, gave the rest to my wife. With her trying to diet, didn't tell her that there were 2 bags!

Martin


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad you got it. When I make it a Christmas time we call it reindeer food. 
You could say that it's health food. It's oatmeal square cereal and nuts. Of course it's all held together by brown sugar, corn syrup and butter. 
Ok I guess health food may be a stretch but it is a tasty sometime treat. I am happy you guys like it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Shoveled the drift in front of the garden shed today and found a pail of a dry bean which I hadn't threshed out yet. A bit late now but it's Mayocoba, Frijoles Peruanos. It's sort of ivory color bush bean. Haven't eaten any yet but supposedly a popular one in Mexico. Anyone looking for it, I've got it.

Martin


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

....just found this thread and do not see any garlic.  I am wanting some more of your nice garlic bulbs/bulbils (mispelled).

...Am sending request for some Apricot Brandywine tomato seeds. Thanks Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

300+ Martin's garlic are buried under a warm blanket of a foot of snow. Wouldn't find much to send. You'll have to wait until August for a garlic offer.

Martin


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

hello hello!! heheheh


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

So I'm new to this... One simply has to ask for seeds and you'll send them... How, if any, are payments/donations to this made, etc?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ChocolateMouse said:


> So I'm new to this... One simply has to ask for seeds and you'll send them... How, if any, are payments/donations to this made, etc?


You got it. Look at the list, decide what you'd like to grow, and tell me where to send them. You receive the seeds and either think of them as priceless or priceless. Before the cost of mailing small packages went out of sight, the list of non-money items received would be almost endless. Canned goods used to be as much as quarts but now mostly half-pints. For 2013, I received 1 quart, 10 pints, 26 half-pints, and 4 quarter-pints. When it's something that a member has made, my cost of mailing the seeds is automatically covered. That's why it's always been so much fun every year from the beginning. 

Martin


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Martin,
Haven't heard back from you I know you have been very busy, I am hoping that you received my package it's been quite a while you should have gotten it about the same time I received yours.
Sammi


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sammi, sent confirmation message on 1/21. If it went to your spam box or off to an Internet graveyard, I'll say thanks again here. Many thanks! 

Martin


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Martin, do you have any cutting celery and/or lovage?


----------



## valgal (Dec 24, 2002)

Thank you for the seeds I received today! There are a welcome sight in this week of ice and snow. I will be sending a package next week. I really appreciate the time and care you take to do this for others. 
Valgal in SC


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bowdonkey said:


> Martin, do you have any cutting celery and/or lovage?


I have cutting celery. Can get borage at $1.95 for packet of 50 seeds. 

Martin


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Received the bird egg beans and the suprise seeds you sent Martin - thank you so much! - a package will be heading your way from here next time I get to town and a post office.


----------



## medic102000 (Jan 15, 2014)

got my seed about a week ago and have them started already. Thanks again Martin. What a great deal. Sorry I didn't send a care package but I figured I would send extra $ to help offset cost for you. Happy Growing!


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thank you Martin glad you got it!! And thank you!
Sammi


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Martin! 
Just wanted to report that a sample of ALL of the seeds I received have happily popped up! Great germination rates, & they are just in a make-shift mini-greenhouse made out of an old metal bakers rack covered w/ heavy plastic in my south window, no artificial lights or heat mats! :clap: Sorry I am late getting your letter off, been chaos here. I have a question: Do you remember the Hawaiian Orange cherry ones you sent a few years ago? I haven't had to buy any cherry tomato seeds since, nor replant, they are so abundant. I haven't saved the seeds, they pop up ALLLL over the place each year, so no need. Can you recall any info about them? They seem to have acclimated to my area, as each year they seem to come back stronger.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Keep that Hawaiian Orange Cherry going as you know that it does not officially exist. The person who originated it got tired of all the fighting among the various tomato factions that he apparently quit the whole game. Before he did, he sent me 50-60 crosses or similar. Some were stable and some weren't. If I got 4 identical plants, then I could assume that they were somewhat stable. Hawaiian Orange Cherry was close enough but I only saved seeds from what I thought was the best. That's what went out to a few members here but was never offered anywhere else and thus still does not officially exist. I suspect that the parent variety is a hybrid which still may not have been stabilized and any 10 seeds may produce 10 different results. That's Sungold which was apparently quite a genetic web involved to create it. If you ever need a history of it, that's it. You got it from ML who had reason to believe that it derived from Sungold. That's as close as you'll get without my divulging who it was since this reply is available to anyone searching the Internet for this variety. 

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Very cool! Well I have never saved seeds from it, as like I said it pops up everywhere. It gets HUGE here, and very few bugs are ever bothering it, no disease, etc. I will send pics this summer once it takes off again!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Kstornado11 said:


> Very cool! Well I have never saved seeds from it, as like I said it pops up everywhere. It gets HUGE here, and very few bugs are ever bothering it, no disease, etc. I will send pics this summer once it takes off again!


This year, save seeds. Not just a few hundred but squeeze out 4 or 5 thousand. You've probably got the closest to a stabilized variety of that one. It definitely appears that what you have is close to what my friend tried to segregate. I know that it was a winner here and hoped that the same characteristics carried on to the next generation but could not be certain. Other than what I have already said, best that I can say is don't lose it.

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> This year, save seeds. Not just a few hundred but squeeze out 4 or 5 thousand. You've probably got the closest to a stabilized variety of that one. It definitely appears that what you have is close to what my friend tried to segregate. I know that it was a winner here and hoped that the same characteristics carried on to the next generation but could not be certain. Other than what I have already said, best that I can say is don't lose it.
> 
> Martin


OK, I went out and dug under the leaves where they always grow & found some shriveled up little orange tomatoes & brought them in & removed the seeds, rinsed them off & laid them on a paper plate, perhaps 2 dozen or so! I will try germinating some in a few days when I plant & let you know if they are good!  Seems like it was 3-4 years ago you sent them to me, & they have stayed the same, (the tomatoes ) just get a little bigger when the weather is nice. Otherwise, they are my only producer when the horrid heat/drought puts all the rest to sleep.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Kstornado11 said:


> OK, I went out and dug under the leaves where they always grow & found some shriveled up little orange tomatoes & brought them in & removed the seeds, rinsed them off & laid them on a paper plate, perhaps 2 dozen or so! I will try germinating some in a few days when I plant & let you know if they are good!  Seems like it was 3-4 years ago you sent them to me, & they have stayed the same, (the tomatoes ) just get a little bigger when the weather is nice. Otherwise, they are my only producer when the horrid heat/drought puts all the rest to sleep.


If you get a good crop of them this summer, I'd love to have a few seeds to try here. SunGolds are my favorite cherry tom and a stable, similar OP tom would be wonderful! Please let me know if it would be possible to get some seeds and what you'd like in trade or ? :rock:


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> If you get a good crop of them this summer, I'd love to have a few seeds to try here. SunGolds are my favorite cherry tom and a stable, similar OP tom would be wonderful! Please let me know if it would be possible to get some seeds and what you'd like in trade or ? :rock:


Sure, I planted some Friday to check if they will sprout, if they do I will post in my Dog Pen Greenhouse thread so I don't hi-jack Martin's thread any further! :lookout:


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Martin, be on the lookout for a package soon! :happy2:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Love receiving packages! Sometimes the contents last barely a day or two and sometimes enjoyed for months. Doesn't matter as the smallest to the biggest are equal to me. It's a little red note beside a person's name which means that they have shown that they appreciated my efforts. That is sufficient.

This is probably going to be the lowest number of requests in a number of years despite more variety to offer. I have watched the number of views to the thread. Made a mental note at 3600 to see how many more would view it and send requests. It is now 3691 and I've received exactly 2 requests from this offer, one new and one from previous years. As long as I am able to help even a handful of gardeners, it's worth it. 

Martin


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm going to ask for some! As soon as I choose ...

LOL, I am responsible for at least a dozen of those views as I do late night fantasy gardening trying to pick


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> Love receiving packages! Sometimes the contents last barely a day or two and sometimes enjoyed for months. Doesn't matter as the smallest to the biggest are equal to me. It's a little red note beside a person's name which means that they have shown that they appreciated my efforts. That is sufficient.
> 
> This is probably going to be the lowest number of requests in a number of years despite more variety to offer. I have watched the number of views to the thread. Made a mental note at 3600 to see how many more would view it and send requests. It is now 3691 and I've received exactly 2 requests from this offer, one new and one from previous years. As long as I am able to help even a handful of gardeners, it's worth it.
> 
> Martin


Hmmm I wonder why there are so fewer requests this year? Maybe everyone are afraid spring is never coming ,as cold as it's been in so many places! My package won't be edible, but you may enjoy it with breakfast... :grin: 
I credit you with getting me hooked on growing tomatoes, I am hooked! I wonder why my King of Siberia are so much bigger than the others started at the same time? They shot up so I potted them up into Solo cups (posted pics in my dog pen greenhouse thread).


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you very much Martin! And I'm tickled with the Zinnia seeds, as I love them. 

As always, thanks for keeping HT fun and plants popping up all over the country.

~ST


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Martin did you get my email response today? I dropped my cell in a cup of tea Saturday morning & was responding on it from the greenhouse, so wasn't sure if you got it... My cell is acting a bit grouchy since it's swim in my tea cup.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

No messages from Kansas for awhile. I may spill tea on my keyboard now and then but that's about as much damage that I create with a cup. 

Martin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> No messages from Kansas for awhile. I may spill tea on my keyboard now and then but that's about as much damage that I create with a cup.
> 
> Martin


Ok ,darn it said it sent, but I didn't trust it! Yes, that was me!  I was gonna get me one, but figured I would wait till I figure it all out, few years down the road yet !


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Martin, my seeds arrived yesterday! Thank you so much.  

I'll get to fudge making as soon as I make my next grocery run - I'm out of a key ingredient.


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

I started a few of the tomatoes seeds, now I can't wait to see the seedling come up. Thank you very much. But it is still a little cool at night, I have my fingers crossed for warmer nights. 

How do you save seeds, keep the strains separate? I just got my seed saving book and it is overwhelming.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The varieties are separated 12 to 15 feet apart. That seems to be sufficient and has resulted in true seed so far. No bees and thus no worry about insect cross-pollination_. Seed to _Seed by Suzanne Ashworth is accepted as the best source for seed saving and there is no mention of isolation distances for tomatoes. In theory, I could triple the number of varieties by assuring only that the vines of two do not intertwine and allow blossoms to come in direct contact with each other.

Martin


----------



## jkgge (Mar 5, 2014)

Just planted my first ever veggies in containers today. I would LOVE to get some of your seeds and plant a few more. Here's my dilemma...can some of you suggest some of the seeds that are available that are easy to grow especially in containers? Right now that is the only way I can grow since we will be moving in June to a new place. I noticed someone posted a picture on this thread of tomatoes...I would love that variety if available. Once I get some suggestions I will place my order!
Thanks!!! I LOVE this site! Learning so much!!!!!!
Gina


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

jkgge said:


> Just planted my first ever veggies in containers today. I would LOVE to get some of your seeds and plant a few more. Here's my dilemma...can some of you suggest some of the seeds that are available that are easy to grow especially in containers? Right now that is the only way I can grow since we will be moving in June to a new place. I noticed someone posted a picture on this thread of tomatoes...I would love that variety if available. Once I get some suggestions I will place my order!
> Thanks!!! I LOVE this site! Learning so much!!!!!!
> Gina


Pictures on this thread have been mostly big fruit. They are not the result of growing in containers small enough to be lifted by something other than a forklift. I do have somewhat standard tomato varieties which will produce good fruit in 10-gallon containers but none are on this year's list. There are dwarf varieties and others which don't get much over 2' tall and more common for patio gardening. Some are in short supply so I would not like to send them to someone who wouldn't be able to properly grow them. I'm not like a seed company which doesn't care what happens after the seeds are sold. These are the results of my own labors and I always hope for a happy adoption of my children.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm framing this envelope with all those stamps from the 30's on it. Man, that is *something*! And thanks for the seeds, too.


----------



## jkgge (Mar 5, 2014)

I understand


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> hello hello!! heheheh


Just noticed this reply from a longtime forum cheapskate. She got really good seeds and what was my reward? It was 30Â¢! That was all that she thought that the seeds were worth, just 3 thin dimes. Well, not so thin and almost mint condition. Didn't check all of the dates but the one I did was 1963. They were silver! After all these years, I would not have expected less from that wonderful member. Hopefully we both have a lot of years and dimes left to share.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I think that we'll keep this offer open until 15 April. After that, it will be too late to start tomatoes just about anywhere. Besides, down to only a couple requests per week with total of only 11 for March. Nevertheless, even one means another gardener was helped.

Martin


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Seeds got here in record time! You'll have to look at the email I sent and pick what you want sent back 

Thanks again Martin!


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

The first seeds are coming up, I was being really careful and only started a few of each. Plus if I love them then I will still have some next year. 
I am so impatient this time of year.


----------



## WIWinterman (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for offering this Martin. I really enjoy watching it play out!
Maybe in a few years I'll have developed more confidence in my gardening ability to request your seeds. Its a privilaged group and joining it has become an item on my 'bucket list'.

Thank you for making this happen. Your efforts are admired. :goodjob:


----------

